# DOD users: Anyone else seeing Channel 1000 not available....



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I'm not able to tune into Channel 1000 (or going through the menu to get into "On Demand") yet I'm able to tune into channels 1202, 1265, 1267,etc...

I tried this on 2 of my 5 HDDVR's (HR21's) but I haven't checked my other 3 HDDVR's.

Right now I'm recording an HD on demand showing off of 1267 ("The Tudor Age" or something like that) on one of the HR21's. I'm about ready to throw the remotes through the wall on ALL of my HR2X's (both in IR and RF mode) and now this *issue* is starting to annoy me.

I rebooted BOTH of the HR21's and this still didn't allow me to tune into channel 1000....or access the "on demand" menu from the Menu area of the ....uh...menu. Yet both before...and after reboots I'm able to record from the On Demand individual channels. Oh, and channel 1100 isn't available either.

So...am I the only one seeing this? I am connected through a Verizon FIOS router/modem and the on demand set up was operating fine the last time I had the need to check it (1 week ago??)


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Channel 1000 tends to disappear from time to time when they are making changed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20-700
Wireless
Not a problem here.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

No problems for me, can tune to 1000


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah--I have no channel 1000 on any of my DVR's, but I can tune to the channels above 1000 and use On Demand. It happens sometimes--I don't think it's you--just wait it out.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> Yeah--I have no channel 1000 on any of my DVR's, but I can tune to the channels above 1000 and use On Demand. It happens sometimes--I don't think it's you--just wait it out.


Can't directly tune to 1000 either. Only higher channels. Can only get it online thru the D* website and program or search from there. HR20-700


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

As the OP on this thread figured I'd better chime back in to mention that when I checked last night, Channel 1000 was back on both of my HR21's. Not sure WHEN it came back...but it came back.

Since I guess I very rarely used DOD, it's possible this has happened before, especially in light of comments from others that sometimes it's there...and sometimes it's not.

Just annoyed the crap out of me especially in light of the constant problems I'm having with the IR (or RF) remote technology on ALL of my HR2x's lately....

Thanks for the responses :grin:


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes 1000 is back but you can't look search for MGM 
It was a good spot for vod movies that were not PPV.

Anyone figure a way to use the search for MGM either on vod blue button search (could not get it to work w/ any boulian type searches NNOT type )



JAYPB said:


> As the OP on this thread figured I'd better chime back in to mention that when I checked last night, Channel 1000 was back on both of my HR21's. Not sure WHEN it came back...but it came back.
> 
> Since I guess I very rarely used DOD, it's possible this has happened before, especially in light of comments from others that sometimes it's there...and sometimes it's not.
> 
> ...


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey All,

Saw someone else suggest to use the scheduler on D*...

I had not noticed that vod was on there and searchable... 

Seemed to work, The left frame has a dod area then have it list "all chan", goto mgm and Poof, there it is.

What a Country, and Sooo easy, 
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/listing/dodMovies.jsp?category=All


----------

